

Do Programmers Need Seat Belts? - AndreyKarpov
http://dreamsongs.com/SeatBelts.html?

======
PaulHoule
I had a job programming Java when it was still in beta and I remember having a
conversation circa 1996 through the stall door in a public bathroom with two
guys who thought Java was a fad and I told them no, Java was everything they
said it would be.

